# I hope that you like it



## JunjouLover

How would you say "I hope that you like it?"
I'm confused on whether you'd use că or să, and if you use că, if you should use the subjunctive. 

So 

"Sper că îţi place?" or "Sper că îţi placă?" or "Sper să îţi placă?"


----------



## anto33

JunjouLover said:


> How would you say "I hope that you like it?"
> I'm confused on whether you'd use că or să, and if you use că, if you should use the subjunctive.
> 
> So
> 
> "Sper că îţi place?" or "Sper că îţi placă?" or "Sper să îţi placă?"



Hello, you can use both of them. 
Sper că îţi place-present indicative
Sper să îţi placă-present conjunctive (not subjunctive)


----------



## jazyk

JunjouLover, maybe you'll like this thread, which was started by yours truly.


----------



## JunjouLover

Multumesc pentru ajutorul vostru! 

After fumbling around the link, I think I got most of what it was saying.


----------

